# Help with film not ejecting from Polaroid Land 360



## SunnyvaleJohn (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for assistance in advance.  I have been combing websites and working with my newly acquired camera, but I am still having problems.  I can't get the film to eject correctly out of the camera.  I am sure it is a combination of cleaning the rollers (which I did and they turn smoothly) or something else.  I pull the white tab out slowly and it comes off leaving the film inside the camera.  I have to resort to opening up the back to remove it.    1) is the picture gone at that point?   2) did I just expose the rest of the film?   3)  what is the correct way to get it out of the camera (should it sandwich between the rollers?)  Any other ideas what might be wrong?! Thanks John in Sunnyvale, Ca


----------



## SunnyvaleJohn (Jun 5, 2007)

This is the one website I have been through extensively:  http://www.rwhirled.com/landlist/landhome.htm  thx John


----------



## montresor (Jun 6, 2007)

Just looked through websites and forums myself and can't find anything referring to your issue. Most of what I saw says that the 360 is a camera worth obtaining, but consider that the camera is 35-40 years old, and most likely was well-used or even abused by a non-professional consumer. How well I remember my dad wrangling an old folding Polaroid into submission and, ultimately, camera death. It may just be that your 360 is kaputt. It would be worth keeping for parts, though, if you were to obtain another, better-working 360. Terri on this site knows lots about Polaroids and other vintage cameras and may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi John: I've not played with a 360 so I'm afraid I can't be of much use. You already did what I would first have suggested: clean those rollers, and the site you linked to up there is an excellent reference. You've been on the right track.

For these Polaroid folders the batteries are in the film packs, not the cameras, so having to remove your prints from the pack suggests a problem with the camera itself. I had a similar issue with an SX-70 Land camera and was finally able to get it to eject the prints properly after many repeated tries (and several tossed prints). Quite suddenly, it became functional and the prints ejected cleanly, with evenly dispersed dyes that developed into fine prints.

Is the camera clean? No suspicious dents (suggesting it was dropped or banged around)? Everything else - shutter, etc - operating smoothly? You've cleaned the rollers well, no gunk? You are holding the camera correctly, no stray finger accidentally preventing the print from ejecting? (sorry, but it has been known to happen!) 

All I can suggest is to try another film pack and keep flexing its tired old muscles. It may seem like a fool's errand, but if it continues after 2 full packs of film, it may indeed just be toast. Sorry I can't offer more help; perhaps someone else can weigh in.


----------

